Ask HN: What if a technological advance makes all existing cryptocoins obsolete? - ler0ix
======
cjbprime
You can't just say "What if" and then describe something plausible that has
mostly predictable consequences, as if the question's profound just for being
asked. This will probably happen! What specifically do you want to know about
the consequences?

No-one's satisfied with the protocol of any cryptocurrency right now.
Transaction rates are very low, proof of work algorithms are ridiculous, the
decentralized protocols are still incurring emergent centralization.

So there'll be new protocols, and the price of coins running on the old
protocols will presumably decrease eventually.

However, something like Bitcoin could be adapted on the fly to gain newer
protocols, which has already been happening somewhat. You just have to
persuade the majority of miners to adopt the change. In that case, the coin
could retain value rather than become obsolete.

